# Lost 2 man ducky roaring fork near basalt



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Was it a tomcat?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## zoltar (May 3, 2012)

Thought it was a tributary but we have Tom Cats also?


----------



## zoltar (May 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information realized afterwards Tomcat is made by tributary. I'll head that way


----------



## zoltar (May 3, 2012)

*still missing Ducky*

Please call Rich At 970-379-1717 if found


----------

